# When people call you cute.. how do you feel about it?



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I feel like i'm 4 years old again. But for some reason I like it  It's better than being called sexy. How do you feel when someone calls you cute?

For some reason it's only ever girls who call me cute and now my guy friend calls me cute everyday. I even call people cute. How does it make you feel?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Something like this


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

absolutely loathe it.

Cute to me equates to not perfect, subpar beauty. My coworker called me it one time, I believe in spite. (you know how girls can be).

Although, one time I got stopped by a guy, who said "I saw you back there and want to tell you I think you're very very cute."

I guess adding a supplementary 'very' works at upping up the ante, but in general, it is an insult and prefer the terms beautiful, amazing, smoking, etc.

Cute/pretty= blah


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I find it mildly amusing.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It's a compliment. I appreciate compliments.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> absolutely loathe it.
> 
> Cute to me equates to not perfect, subpar beauty. My coworker called me it one time, I believe in spite. (you know how girls can be).
> 
> ...


Cute is definitely a compliment in my book. I want to marry a cute girl.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's nice of them.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know. It doesn't happen. Never has, really.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I get all flustered and blush LOL...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

"Cute" is about the only compliment I get about my looks, which is fine with me. No complaints here.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

i like it


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Been a long time since that's happened, but I didn't like it.

Like calichick, I interpret "cute" as meaning not good enough.

People call babies cute, small animals cute, or tiny miniatures cute (like a really tiny utensil). They call good looking people handsome, hot, beautiful, sexy, etc.

When I've been called cute, what I hear is _"You're not really good looking, but I'm going to try to be nice to you."_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mfd said:


> Been a long time since that's happened, but I didn't like it.
> 
> Like calichick, I interpret "cute" as meaning not good enough.
> 
> ...


I never thought of it that way...I call my boyfriend cute, adorable, handsome, and sexy.

I guess it kind of makes sense though. Since I'm not exactly society's definition of attractive, so I've only been called "beautiful" by guys I've dated. When other guys compliment me, they usually say I look "cute" or "nice." Lol ><


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

i like it. If a guy says im sexy or hot I will actually dismiss anything he has to say forever more. It shows you where his priorities are at. and guys who also use those words tend to be on the moronic side. However I will never tell a guy this. Otherwise the test fails.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

It's nice of the person to say and all but I don't like it. It makes me feel like a child. I would much rather be sexy than cute.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

crimewave said:


> It's nice of the person to say and all but I don't like it. It makes me feel like a child. I would much rather be sexy than cute.


If I call you sexy it just means I just want to have sex with you. It's somewhat degrading. You don't always want to take the sexy girl home to meet mom.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> If I call you sexy it just means I just want to have sex with you. It's somewhat degrading. You don't always want to take the sexy girl home to meet mom.


I don't view it as degrading.. It's just another compliment. I can think a guy or girl is sexy without wanting to bang them.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Don't remember the last time someone outside my family made a comment about my appearance. In the past it's old ladies that tell me I'm "handsome" so I didn't put too much stock into it.

I mean, surely they say the same thing to everybody they see.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

I like it. It's better than ugly, or weird, or creepy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mfd said:


> Like calichick, I interpret "cute" as meaning not good enough.
> 
> People call babies cute, small animals cute, or tiny miniatures cute (like a really tiny utensil). They call good looking people handsome, hot, beautiful, sexy, etc.
> 
> When I've been called cute, what I hear is _"You're not really good looking, but I'm going to try to be nice to you."_


This seems to be a common interpretation. But really, I think it's quite often a misinterpretation.

For the compliment giver, "Cute" is the most socially acceptable, low-risk way of telling someone you find them physically attractive.

It doesn't mean the compliment giver doesn't also think you are beautiful, hot, sexy etc... It's just that, for good reason, telling someone they're hot is seen as often being way too forward, and possibly rude.

"You're beautiful" - Woah, slow down there buddy, we just met!

"You're pretty" - :blank flowers are pretty. am I a flower?

"Wow! You're f*cking hot!" - :sus

So boys and girls, take note: When someone who is roughly your peer calls you cute, they mean beautiful, hot, sexy, ****-able, pretty, attractive.

More often than not,* Cute = Hot*.

(if you don't believe me, check out the 'post the cutest girl/guy you've ever seen' threads)


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

^Interesting perspective, I never thought anyone equated cute with hot...

I understand that it's a compliment, but it makes me feel uncomfortable. I've always hated looking younger than I am and in my mind, being called cute simply reinforces the idea that people don't really think of me as a 'real' woman.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Friendzoned.


----------



## RandomGuy95 (Feb 13, 2013)

That pretty much describes it...


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Chloe17 said:


> I feel like i'm 4 years old again. But for some reason I like it  It's better than being called sexy. How do you feel when someone calls you cute?
> 
> For some reason it's only ever girls who call me cute and now my guy friend calls me cute everyday. I even call people cute. How does it make you feel?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I never get complimented in person, so I'd be thankful to get any kind of direct compliment. :|


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Meh, a compliment is a compliment. 
Seems to be the only compliment I receive, at least on the internet. I never go out to have anyone say something nice to me IRL.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate it. I don't want to be cute..


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I think they're being sarcastic. I rarely get "cute". Usually it's "good-looking", "handsome" and "pretty"...oddly enough. I'm sure the last one is b*tches being b*tches.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> *This seems to be a common interpretation. But really, I think it's quite often a misinterpretation.
> 
> For the compliment giver, "Cute" is the most socially acceptable, low-risk way of telling someone you find them physically attractive.*
> 
> ...


I agree completely, and it's a word I often use about guys I find very attractive, too. I hate the word "hot", for example, so I rarely use that unless I'm kidding.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I've never been called cute, but I would not want to be called sexy, hot, or anything of that nature. 

Cute, beautiful, pretty, or gorgeous = good.
Sexy and hot = bad.

If any guy called me sexy or hot, I would stay the hell away from him. :yes

Edit: I call guys I'm attracted to cute or handsome.
Like, I said... I don't like the words sexy or hot. I can't even explain why I hate them so much. They just seem more sexual, and for some reason that bothers me. :sus


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute = "You're butt ugly but I'm not going to tell you that to your face."

I'd much rather be called sexy or hot. Beautiful isn't even enough, because it's gone the way of "cute".


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't see why anyone would view the word cute as being an insult... :blank

/confused


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Grand said:


> I don't see why anyone would view the word cute as being an insult... :blank
> 
> /confused


I feel as if being called cute means they don't take you seriously.
Like "oh, you're so cute". It makes me angry.

I'd rather be called pretty. Cute is an overused term.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Lynvana said:


> I feel as if being called cute means they don't take you seriously.
> Like "oh, you're so cute". It makes me angry.
> 
> I'd rather be called pretty. Cute is an overused term.


Yeah, okay. I wasn't thinking about it that way. It depends on who is the one calling you cute and how it is said.

Cute is my preferred word to use for someone I'm attracted to. I like cute guys. :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Grand said:


> I've never been called cute, but *I would not want to be called sexy, hot, or anything of that nature*.
> 
> Cute, beautiful, pretty, or gorgeous = good.
> Sexy and hot = bad.
> ...





Revenwyn said:


> Cute = "You're butt ugly but I'm not going to tell you that to your face."
> 
> *I'd much rather be called sexy or hot*. Beautiful isn't even enough, because it's gone the way of "cute".


^This is why I play it safe and stick with 'pretty' :b. Different people will have very different reactions to the word 'cute'. Unless you know the person quite well, there's no way of guessing how they might take it

Even 'pretty' seems a bit weird to me. Not really sure why.

Perhaps we need to come up with a new word altogether?


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

I always think that cute means you're in the middle of ugly and hot


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Perhaps we need to come up with a new word altogether?


Mateable? :teeth


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

The term cute seems a bit patronising. It seems to me that if a girl calls a guy cute then she doesn't take him seriously.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I always saw cute as a compliment of both looks and personality. Things like hot/pretty/handsome/sexy(sexy to a lesser degree) are all compliments based on appearance. Cute can be based on how you look, it could be something you said, it could be something you did, or any combination of all of those. That's how I'm seeing it anyway, especially as I usually hear it after I make some silly jokes. I mostly like hearing it, but it can get a little stale hearing the one compliment constantly, since it's about the only compliment I get. Beats never getting any though so shant complain.


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

but then again... when I call someone else cute I actually think they're extremely attractive. I hold myself to a different standard.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Grand said:


> I don't see why anyone would view the word cute as being an insult... :blank
> 
> /confused


Same here. A compliment is a compliment. When I get compliments online and someone calls me that, it just makes me feel all good inside. ^_^ I love being called cute more than sexy. I guess the reason why is because I have a thing for cute girls more than sexy girls, so when a guy online calls me that, I just love it.


----------



## froyo (Oct 24, 2012)

I look young for my age, so I get that a lot. Don't mind it though. I feel that cute encompasses more than just looks alone; it comprises the person's personality as well. 'Sexy' just means the complimenter likes your looks.. a lot..


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Think it all depends on the person saying it. If I tell a girl she's cute that means I'm attracted. But according to this thread I better trash that word lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

calichick said:


> absolutely loathe it.
> 
> Cute to me equates to not perfect, subpar beauty. My coworker called me it one time, I believe in spite. (you know how girls can be).
> 
> ...


hay qt


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on who said it as well as the context of how they said it. Sometimes it can seem condesending.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mfd said:


> Been a long time since that's happened, but I didn't like it.
> 
> Like calichick, I interpret "cute" as meaning not good enough.
> 
> ...


When girls say it: cute=hot :twisted

I know. It confused me too, but now I just mentally substitute that word every time I hear it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mfd said:


> When I've been called cute, what I hear is _"You're not really good looking, but I'm going to try to be nice to you."_


I believe this too about most people when they refer to someone as "cute". I've noticed that the word can mean different things to different people, though, and that its meaning can depend on its context. I have a lot of difficulty accepting compliments, but i'm usually flattered by being called cute when I can tell that it's genuine (I usually assume it doesn't refer to my face, but the fact that i'm petite).


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Feels good man.

All of you trying to dissect what people mean when they say it and yada yada bull sh*t are looking into it too much.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If they're using it as a synonym for attractive I appreciate it. If they're using it like aww bless you/slightly patronising/you remind me of a child it irks me but I bear it. Unless they go on and on.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

The people who have called me cute have said I am pretty so.. I take it as a compliment. Cute in my oppinion= Compliment.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Another IQ-draining thread for those involved...


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I take it as an insult, as "cute" is not a description that any 19 year old male would want to fit.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

The only person who calls me cute is my roommate, and that's only because he says I'm cute when I'm angry. He deliberately tries to piss me off so I'll "act cute." He tells me this and it makes me even more pissed off. So I can't say I enjoy it too much.


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I think it would be really hard not to be flattered. It's also hard not to get all shy when in the moment. When it's a guy, the flattery goes up 2X compared to when females compliment me. When it's someone I am interested in.. Well.. Butterflies. And also the flattery goes up 10X haha.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It's HOW you say it. Inflection and body language behind the word mean much more than the word itself.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

It is mostly a word you use for women or adorable pets  Guys get more described as handsome or good looking. But yes, any compliment will do. For me cute is more than looks only but also kind behavior or character. And yes, all the ladies in this thread are all cute


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

When girls call me cute I tend to think they're lying and/or trying to manipulate me.

They're out to ruin me I tell ya!


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I want what they're smoking.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I rarely get called cute to my face. Its usually something another person tells someone and a long the lines of "Mmm Hes Cute". Its a mix between a good personality and a good looking person. So I take it as a compliment.



ManOfFewWords said:


> It's HOW you say it. Inflection and body language behind the word mean much more than the word itself.


That to


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Whenever I've been called good looking in any way recently, I just haven't believed it. I don't think I'm attractive


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

It depends who said it and when it is said. About a week ago some random girl called me cute unexspectivly and I blushed. but usually I just say thanks, but that seems to make things awkward. 
I don't understand what girls want me to do when they call me cute. It confuses me that someone actually thinks that about me. When they do call me cute I feel like asking them why? But I know that would just make me look like a creep so I don't.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Chloe17 said:


> *When people call you cute.. how do you feel about it?*


*

*I never am able to remember afterwards. Then again i never did pay much attention to goings-on in my dreams.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I like it, but I usually think; "Did you forget your glasses today?" lol


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

It makes me feel good, but most of the time I don't believe people when they say it.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Lies. I'm a monster.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't recall ever being called that but i'd take it as a compliment if I was.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, they aren't wrong.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

calichick said:


> absolutely loathe it.
> 
> Cute to me equates to not perfect, subpar beauty. My coworker called me it one time, I believe in spite. (you know how girls can be).
> 
> ...


omg your cuteness should come with a warning label 'cuz it's killing me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

its either you are hot but they don't want to be creepy or you are not hot they don't want to be rude


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

For some reason that word has always really annoyed me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I think we're reading into things too much.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cute

I'm going to roll with that.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's taken as a compliment. I feel sort of like a poser, though, because I feel like my personality is most certainly not "cute" ... Ō_Ŏ

And I always mean it as a compliment when I use it to describe others. I've referred to guys as "cute", "pretty", etc. I call it like I see it (in my head) *shrugs*


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

monotonous said:


> its either you are hot but they don't want to be creepy or you are not hot they don't want to be rude


This. I know its always the latter with me.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

^reaction

But it makes me feel happy, that someone thinks that C:


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I like


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A girl I have a crush on said that I looked "sweet", but that she liked more "butch" guys. Disappointing of course, but to me just to hear that compliment was pretty good.


----------



## Sir Ike of Mars (Dec 28, 2012)

It makes me feel a little better about myself although older people call me "cute," not my peers.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"Cute' isn't an adjective that I feel should be associated with a man's looks or demeanor, at times it can even seem condescending. Getting called cute also _can_ make me feel like I'm jut short of actually being sexually attractive lol. I tend to find it flattering nonetheless though.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

My opinion of "cute" in generally positive. Men like cute girls. It implies that the person is aesthetically above average and has a pleasant personality. Unfortunately it could also be interpreted as not being taken seriously. But I'd rather be liked than respected anyway. (Kind of pathetic on my part, but whatever.) I'm flattered when described as cute, but also a little anxious. My SAD really flares up when men are sexually/romantically interested in me.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I feel indifferent about it.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I don't believe them, sadly. I've had too many bad experiences, so I find it extremely difficult to believe that anybody finds me physically attractive... even if they outright tell me as such. I will tell myself that they're just trying to be kind to me; that they don't really mean it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I love being called cute ^_^


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Brightens my day.


----------



## ebitda (May 24, 2013)

I like being called cute. I've been feeling like I look older these days (at the ripe age of 27) and it makes me feel young I guess.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

ebitda said:


> I like being called cute. I've been feeling like I look older these days (at the ripe age of 27) and it makes me feel young I guess.


^I know the feeling. 27 is a weird age...it feels really old, but obviously it's still quite young in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

pls go


----------



## wonderfulmilk (May 25, 2013)

idk no one ever called me cute before


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

wonderfulmilk said:


> idk no one ever called me cute before


ur cute ehehe


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I feel like, duh bro


----------



## Anitagrace (May 25, 2013)

Hi i am new this forum just joined and this is my first post.well i feel good when ever someone asked about my beauty and i ask him/her thanks.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

I get called cute most often and I hate it why coz obviously I don't take it as a compliment. For all I know being cute in your late teens - 20s equates/means to childish, ignorant, clueless, acting stupid/idiot/moron/dumb, goofy, awkward. 

I guess if you're a manlet you never get called hot & sexy, only handsome and mostly cute.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sin said:


> I like it, but sort of makes me think i look childish for a guy handsome is better...:stu


Same. I feel like a boy...

That said, be grateful someone out there was even kind enough to give you a compliment in the first place, not many people have the same luxuries you may take for granted.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm glad I've found a like minded individual!


----------



## Alyson (May 4, 2013)

I feel little and young and spoken down to.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It makes me feel like a Unmasculine little boy, with no muscles or manliness. Thats not what i want or how i see myself, but thanks anyway


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

tennislover84 said:


> I don't believe them, sadly. I've had too many bad experiences, so I find it extremely difficult to believe that anybody finds me physically attractive... even if they outright tell me as such. I will tell myself that they're just trying to be kind to me; that they don't really mean it.


same here. I just think it's a lie.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I tend to think they are being ironic about it. No strong feelings one way or another.


----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

take it as a compliment


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Lies. Nothing but lies. I'm so ugly.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

unless its my bf i find it creepy


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Cute to me is possessing a quality that endears. Sexy is all physical. Cute can be either physical or based on mannerisms, personality etc. I like cute better. In my mind if your sexy you might get laid if you're cute I want to talk for a while 1st and snuggle after.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

As Long as it is positive then I don't care.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

patronised. they almost always mean it in the way that you'd call a baby or a puppy "cute". never a "cute girl". someone on the internet once told me i look like an eight-year-old tahitian boy. that's pretty good, actually. if I were a character in a sitcom that would totally be my tagline.

girls who are boys who like boys to be girls who do boys like they're girls who do girls like they're boys...i'm totally going o/t and i've forgotten what my original point was--right, cute. *throws up*


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

No one has ever called me cute. If they did I would smack their face with my hair because I think they are making fun of me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel pretty damn cute. 
if someone callse me beautiful, I feel pretty damn beautiful. 
if someone calls me sexy, I feel pretty damn sexy.

for a while. I don't read much into it. I thank the person for the compliment and move on.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i usually feel like theyre messing with me because i have a hard time accepting compliments.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

it makes me feel happy, but also unhappy. to me it just makes it sound like i'm not sexually attractive at all, just... cute like a little baby or a puppy or something. i'm just not very sexually attractive i think, something about my social glow never awakens sexual thoughts or feelings in others i'm afraid. i can live with that.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Noll said:


> it makes me feel happy, but also unhappy. to me it just makes it sound like i'm not sexually attractive at all, just... cute like a little baby or a puppy or something. *i'm just not very sexually attractive i think, something about my social glow never awakens sexual thoughts or feelings in others i'm afraid.* i can live with that.


^I wouldn't be so sure of that. I've seen your picture and I'm pretty sure lots of girls (and some guy's) would **** you to within an inch of your life.

You have to bear in mind that people tend not to just go up to people and tell them they are sexually attractive (with the exception of guys sexually harassing girls in public of course). It's considered far too forward and caries with it a risk of embarrassment.

For the compliment giver, "cute" is low-risk way of telling someone you find them attractive.

If you don't believe me, check out the "post the cutest girl/guy" threads.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I get shy and smiley.. ):


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't get called cute. Beautiful and sexy, not a day goes by without hearing that. I even decided to not wear makeup to work today and someone just told me I'm beautiful just10 minutes ago. That's the third time today.There' no escaping it.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^I wouldn't be so sure of that. I've seen your picture and I'm pretty sure lots of girls (and some guy's) would **** you to within an inch of your life.
> 
> You have to bear in mind that people tend not to just go up to people and tell them they are sexually attractive (with the exception of guys sexually harassing girls in public of course). It's considered far too forward and caries with it a risk of embarrassment.
> 
> ...


yes, but i think i lack a certain attitude, something invisible. some people no matter how they look always manage to find someone attracted to them, me i don't give of that kind of attitude. or social glow as i prefer to call it. i'm not very sexual simply. and don't say that i'm probably just too quiet, because i totally am not. maybe i'm just too young to really know yet, we'll see.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> When other guys compliment me, they usually say I look "cute" or "nice." Lol ><


I'm not a guy, but I feel very uncomfortable complimenting people in general. The few times that I do compliment people, I usually either say "cute" or "attractive". I feel that words like "beautiful" and "handsome" come off too strong, and I don't want to give the impression that I'm infatuated. I feel that cute/attractive is a place of some neutrality where I am merely commenting on the person's physical appearance.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Awkward
Sometimes I get overly nervous 
Lately I have been trying to say thank you when someone compliments me. 
Before I would just say you need glasses the you`ll see the plague upon you.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

*@ Noll* 
Well I never said you weren't insecure 

Confidence is not something you learn or acquire from outside yourself, I've discovered, it's merely the absence of insecurities. As you gradually discard your insecurities (which hopefully you will) you will feel more confident in yourself, and it will show. Then you'll be fighting off a great avalanche of wet, quivering quim! :shock

That said, be careful not to jump to any conclusions about what others might be thinking of you. Sorry to sound condescending, but assumptions are really the basis of anxiety. Your assumptions about what others think of you may not be wholly or even partially correct.

It's actually pretty easy for human beings to find each other sexually attractive. That's nature. We wouldn't have got very far as a species if that wasn't the case. *The bar is simply not as high as we sometimes tell ourselves it is.*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im not a puppy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I'm not a guy, but I feel very uncomfortable complimenting people in general. The few times that I do compliment people, I usually either say "cute" or "attractive". I* feel that words like "beautiful" and "handsome" come off too strong*, and I don't want to give the impression that I'm infatuated. I feel that cute/attractive is a place of some neutrality where I am merely commenting on the person's physical appearance.


Exactly! :clap

I suspect that those of us with anxiety tend to forget that others have their own reasons for choosing the words they do.

Those reasons might have little to do with us, and more to do with them, the compliment giver.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My attitude is changing on it.

I'm just going to accept that I look cute and not model-tier. But being cute is better than nothing. We should just be grateful for the compliments we do get.

Maybe I can look nicer overtime...

Ringo is making good points.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Ringo is making good points.


^See Noll, Glass Child thinks you're hot!

:hide


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

By people you mean my mom or grandma (in my case oma) right?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

it's not about my appearance or how confident or insecure i am, Ringo. it's more like... well, screw it.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Story of my damn life. 
I guess it's still considered attractive so I can't complain _too _much. I take it as a compliment. But the thing is, as I get older, I realize that men are more interested in sexy, hot women. Cute is just too .....young? Babyish? Immature? :| (I'm talking strictly about appearance; I don't think I act cute) But then again, I don't want to look sexy/hot in public, so whatever.

Edit: I would never call a guy cute ....seems degrading.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

normally i just smile and say thank you
but i actually want to roll my eyes and scream SO WHAT?! WHAT DOES BEING CUTE GET YOU??!
>>>nothing and you actually end up feeling worse bc of that no life you have bc of SA or that bf you haven't had for years.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I think women who are labeled as "cute" are prettier. Because they tend to look more natural and maybe even a little boyish (think Ellen Page in Juno). Nowadays, "hot" women tend to have straight, long hair and a crap ton of dark eye makeup, threaded eyebrows, etc, which I personally find unattractive (I'm a straight female, mind you). Anyone else agree?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Yes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel like they're lying their asses off because the only people who tell me that are my mom and sister. They won't admit it but they just want to boost my self esteem.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MissGemmaRogers said:


> unless its my bf i find it creepy


Your cute.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Try being called "sweet pea". It's even worse.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Try being called "sweet pea". It's even worse.


I hate it when older adults address me as "hun". It's so damn degrading.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Cute"

Or, in other words...

_"Let's cuddle and make out. Like, right now."_ ~


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

it means he wants to bang you so you either slap him in the face or take off your pants


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll take it.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I think they are messing with me.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel that they are just lying to my face.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel surprised but good...and relieved that I'm coming into my own since adolescence.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel like a baby when it comes from an older woman or man. If it comes from someone I'm attracted to... then yeah it feels good 8)


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd prefer "ruggedly handsome," thanks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Now that I think about it, I think women who are labeled as "cute" are prettier. Because they tend to look more natural and maybe even a little boyish (think Ellen Page in Juno). Nowadays, "hot" women tend to have straight, long hair and a crap ton of dark eye makeup, threaded eyebrows, etc, which I personally find unattractive (I'm a straight female, mind you). Anyone else agree?


Hot is generic. Cuteness is unique and much more attractive imo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

wildinthestreets said:


> I'd prefer "ruggedly handsome," thanks.


Lol, same. I prefer being called handsome. I don't like "cute", "cutie", or "sweetheart" but that is all I ever get called.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel like their just trying to boost my self esteem. Sometimes I feel I like to tell them I" don't need your compliments, I know I'm ugly as f***"


----------

